# A Modern Exposition of the 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith 5th Edition



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 21, 2017)

I see in another post someone posted a footnote from Sam Waldron's "revised and corrected" edition of his Modern Exposition of the 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith. Is there much change in this edition compared with previous editions? I am happy with my 3rd edition but unsure if I should get the recent edition. Thanks.


----------



## KMK (Jul 21, 2017)

Apparently, the 4th Edition was a disaster, and had to be pulled off the shelves. This made for the opportunity of the 5th. According to preface the main difference between the 3rd and the 5th is two more appendices and updated footnotes. I don't think you should be in a hurry to get the 5th if you already have the 3rd.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 21, 2017)

KMK said:


> Apparently, the 4th Edition was a disaster, and had to be pulled off the shelves. This made for the opportunity of the 5th. According to preface the main difference between the 3rd and the 5th is two more appendices and updated footnotes. I don't think you should be in a hurry to get the 5th if you already have the 3rd.


What was the problem with the 4th?


----------



## KMK (Jul 21, 2017)

According to the preface of the 5th, Dr. Waldron says that somehow many of the important improvements of the 2nd and 3rd edition were lost and the manuscript reverted back to the 1st edition. Dr. Waldron did not even catch the mistake until around 2016 and the publisher withdrew the remaining copies and agreed to a 5th edition.

So, the 5th edition has the improvements of the 2nd and the 3rd with some more thrown in.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 21, 2017)

KMK said:


> According to preface the main difference between the 3rd and the 5th is two more appendices and updated footnotes. I don't think you should be in a hurry to get the 5th if you already have the 3rd.


Thank you. Great advice. I am actually patiently waiting on Dr Jim Renihan to complete his commentary on the 1689 Baptist Confession.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Jul 21, 2017)

I am assuming Renihan's will be from a more historical perspective? Either way, I think it will be a nice complement to Dr. Waldron's.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 21, 2017)

fredtgreco said:


> What was the problem with the 4th?


The 3rd edition corrected errors in the 1st and 2nd edition. I understand the 4th edition used the text of the 1st edition including all its errors.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 21, 2017)

KMK said:


> I am assuming Renihan's will be from a more historical perspective?


I have sat under his seminary lectures here in New Zealand on the 1689 Confession (he taught a course here). His lectures were both historical and theological. The lectures were very helpful.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 21, 2017)

This is why authors must proof their own work; that kind of mistake, as really extreme as is, is why. That's gonna give me a nightmare....


Stephen L Smith said:


> The 3rd edition corrected errors in the 1st and 2nd edition. I understand the 4th edition used the text of the 1st edition including all its errors.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 22, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Thank you. Great advice. I am actually patiently waiting on Dr Jim Renihan to complete his commentary on the 1689 Baptist Confession.



Wow! Any idea how far along he is in the process? 

I'm encouraged that we're finally starting to get some expositions of the 1689 off the ground! Waldron's, the Founders series, and now Dr. Renihan's work means we are doing very well. Prior to recent days, we had the partial exposition done by the Philadelphia Baptist Association, and Nehemiah Coxe's partial work in _Vindiciae Veritatis._

Thanks be to God!


----------



## KMK (Jul 22, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> the Founders series



Link, please?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 22, 2017)

KMK said:


> Link, please?



On the http://founders.org site, scroll down to the Founders Journal link. The Spring issue is still up right now, but the Summer issue will be posted very soon (we were doing final editing of our articles last week). The Summer issue will deal with 2LBC chh. 9-10 (well, a portion of ch 10).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 23, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> Wow! Any idea how far along he is in the process?


No. But I am looking forward to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Josh Williamson (Jul 23, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> I have sat under his seminary lectures here in New Zealand on the 1689 Confession (he taught a course here). His lectures were both historical and theological. The lectures were very helpful.



Do you know if there is audio available of those lectures?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 23, 2017)

Josh Williamson said:


> Do you know if there is audio available of those lectures?


As far as I know the lectures wre copyrighted and only available to NZ Reformed Baptist churches. I got a DVD of the lectures from Pastor Dafydd Hughes so you could try him http://www.crosspoint.org.nz/index.php?page=contact

I understand the lectures were available for a cost at the Nehemiah Coxe study centre but I have not had any success finding them.

Sorry I cannot be of more help.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 23, 2017)

Stephen L Smith said:


> the Nehemiah Coxe study centre



There's a Nehemiah Coxe study centre? Can you provide a link?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jul 23, 2017)

reaganmarsh said:


> There's a Nehemiah Coxe study centre? Can you provide a link?


The best I can find is http://irbscep.edu20.org/portal_news/list. There is not much information there though.
There have been a lot of changes with the new Institute of Reformed Baptist Seminary started. I wondered if the lectures would be found on this site, but no success as yet! http://irbsseminary.org/


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 23, 2017)

Very interesting. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 24, 2017)

I have the first edition of 1989. Are there serious defects in it? (Reagan, I got a copy of JP Boyce's _Abstract of Systematic Theology_ at your recommendation, as I'm in a Baptist church now, and it's quite good – thanks!).


----------



## KMK (Jul 24, 2017)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> I have the first edition of 1989. Are there serious defects in it? (Reagan, I got a copy of JP Boyce's _Abstract of Systematic Theology_ at your recommendation, as I'm in a Baptist church now, and it's quite good – thanks!).



According to the prefaces of his various editions, there are several 'errata' that have been corrected. The 5th Edition contains new footnotes and 2 revised appendices and two additional appendices.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jul 24, 2017)

Jerusalem Blade said:


> (Reagan, I got a copy of JP Boyce's _Abstract of Systematic Theology_ at your recommendation, as I'm in a Baptist church now, and it's quite good – thanks!).



I'm glad you're enjoying it -- it's one of my favorites! Hope you're doing well, brother. 

And Ken's (KMK) note above is a good answer to your thread-related inquiry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Aug 3, 2017)

NaphtaliPress said:


> This is why authors must proof their own work; that kind of mistake, as really extreme as is, is why. That's gonna give me a nightmare....



Seems to me they should call the new one the 4th edition or perhaps the 4th edition (revised). By calling it the 5th edition, everyone's going to wonder what happened to the 4th (1, 2, 3...5?), especially years from now.


----------

